# AC 2 DC adaptor



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

I have just bought 2 nice axial fans, they are sweet, they both push 235 cfm, but they are both DC powered.

I need to know what is the best way to power them? If I use a simple adaptor it would have to be 12v, 2 + amps, as the fans are rated at 1.8 amps each and use 30 watts of electricity.

Any ideas on what is the best way to make this work, and the best place to get an adaptor or power supply?

Any ideas will appreciated?

Thanks in advance


----------



## username812 (May 9, 2006)

theres a sticky at the top of this forum that might help, ts called "how to wire a cfm fan"


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

Yes I know of that sticky, but that can not help me with what I need to know. That shows how to wire the fans...I have no problem wiring the fans. Thanks for your help though


----------



## yogi dc (May 9, 2006)

man i just tryed to post a reply to this and got shut down. so i will try again.
i have the same kinda of fans.

this is what i did, i brougt a universal adapter from wally world but you can get them from the radio shack too. i got this type of adapter because,i wanted to be able to adjust the power so that the fans run right.
i striped the wire just to show enough of the neg black and the pos red. i then took the cfms and did the same and wired them together using ele tape wire them to the adapter.
i hope this helps but if not sorry to waste your time.
later good luck
dam no one had replyed to this when i tried, now there are. 
i used the adapter to ajust the power. i have it on 4 amps and it work fine


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

Yes, that was great yogi, you got the universal ones huh.  So if you do not mind, how much did that cost.  Yeah 4 amps that is sweet.  Because the problem with another ones I have seen is that they were only pushing like 500mA, which is only .5 amps, that will not cut it for these, because they need like 30 watts, but I am going to check into the universal ones now.  Thanks


----------



## yogi dc (May 9, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Yes, that was great yogi, you got the universal ones huh. So if you do not mind, how much did that cost.
> 
> i dont remember what it cost, but it could have not cost more than 20 bucks because i would have not got it them. i am a poor man.
> good luck with your plans, your are a great grower. i have seen some of your pics they look beautiful.
> ...


----------



## Mutt (May 10, 2006)

Here is a site I use on a regular basis for electronic parts and stuff. They have AC adapters, fans, blowers, everything electronic.

www.mouser.com


----------

